# E3-Dependent Visa Questions



## Aussie in NYC (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I'm heading back to Australia from NYC next week to get my E3-Dependent visa. My husband works over here in NYC.

Just wondering does anyone know whether I can file my work authorisation form from Australia or whether I have to be inside the USA before I can do so?

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

E3 Dependents | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia


----------



## tully (Jan 5, 2012)

You need to be in the US because they require a copy of page of passport showing entry stamp as well as your I-94 number. It is a long and frustrating process. Be patient....


----------



## Aussie in NYC (Mar 5, 2013)

Ahh I see. Ok that makes sense.

And if I don't qualify for premium processing, does anyone have any tips for how I can the most process any quicker?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Aussie in NYC said:


> Ahh I see. Ok that makes sense.
> 
> And if I don't qualify for premium processing, does anyone have any tips for how I can the most process any quicker?


Fill out your paperwork correctly. It si either premium or regular. There is no pushing the rope with USCIS:>)


----------



## tully (Jan 5, 2012)

Big tip - put 'spouse of E-3 Australian professional' on the form instead of just 'dependant'. Sorry I don't have access to form now to provide location to put that but you will see it.

If you send it in by mail copy the relevant page of the notes/information and highlight E-3 dependant. Include that with the application. The code is the same as E-1 and E-2 (from memory (a)(17) - E-3 has no specific application code) so sometimes they will reject the application as having incorrect information because they think it's an E1 or 2 dependant application. That happened twice to a friend. If mailing, get photos done at USPS as others often not accepted. Mine just got approved today - turn around including request for 'extra information' (which I had already provided...) was 7-8 weeks - woohoo!! Good luck!


----------

